# Why can't we lift things?



## wiggles

I keep getting told off for pushing, pulling or carrying anything since I told my friend I was pregnant. I have heard before that pregnant women shouln't lift things but I've never asked why. I still don't feel any different so is it an old wives tale or should I stop pushing desks and things around?


----------



## Ann-Marie

I know what you mean... as soon as you tell people.. they get all concerned, and don't allow you to lift anything heavier than a pencil :) It gets really frustrating after a while. 

I think it's because your ligaments and joints all become very loose in pregnancy, and you could end up with an injury. Also, as you get bigger, bump puts you off balance, and you could fall....


----------



## anita665

I think it's important not to over do it because you'll get tired easily and can pull muscles and ligaments easier than you could before but there is no other reason why you can't lift anything. It doesn't hurt or even affect your baby. 

I knew someone who was WAY over the top when she got pregnant. I worked in a pet shop and she'd refuse to even lift boxes of hamster bedding (the soft, fluffy cotton wool kind) and she wouldn't reach up to get things down from shelves because she thought stretching up would strangle the baby. She wouldn't scoop up and weigh dried animal food either because the scoop was too heavy!! She also wouldn't sell rabbits incase they kicked her in the stomach when she picked them up. TBH she was increadibly lazy and just used pregnancy as an excuse.


----------



## charliebear

My mam has a pull along shopping trolly, I'm now banned from pulling it when were out, and I'm not alowed to carry anything heavier than a feather!:wacko:


----------



## Ann-Marie

I just found this... seems I was just about right !!! :)

https://www.drspock.com/article/0,1510,5109,00.html


----------



## leeanne

I believe you can lift, push and carry things that are light! It's the heaviness that is a concern. You can put strain on your body and injure yourself and/or the baby. 

Remember, while pregnant your ligaments are stretching where your uterus is growing. Potential damage can be done there. Another thing is a pregnant woman's balance seems to be worse and a potential fall can happen too.


----------



## Serene123

My mum had a miscarriage after moving house and lifting boxes. The stress & strain was the cause of it aparently. So, she's the worst with me carrying and pushing stuff. I tried to move my TV the other day and she almost had a psycho fit!

I think it's just a case of how much your body can handle & whether you think you should be lifting/pushing things. If you're built well, or used to it, I'm sure your body should be fine. Not worth the risk though really?


----------



## hollie86

anita665 said:


> I think it's important not to over do it because you'll get tired easily and can pull muscles and ligaments easier than you could before but there is no other reason why you can't lift anything. It doesn't hurt or even affect your baby.
> 
> I knew someone who was WAY over the top when she got pregnant. I worked in a pet shop and she'd refuse to even lift boxes of hamster bedding (the soft, fluffy cotton wool kind) and she wouldn't reach up to get things down from shelves because she thought stretching up would strangle the baby. She wouldn't scoop up and weigh dried animal food either because the scoop was too heavy!! She also wouldn't sell rabbits incase they kicked her in the stomach when she picked them up. TBH she was increadibly lazy and just used pregnancy as an excuse.

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: now that's what you call OTT


----------



## nikky0907

I always lift heavy things.
I carry my book bag and school books,I work in a bookstore and I always lift books,new shipment...

I guess I'll stop once I'm further along but now it really doesn't bother me...
My sister tells me how her boyfriend's son's mother refused to do anything while she was pregnant AND after she gave birth...She said that a women's body is very sensitive and fragile at his point.But just like Anita's friend,I think she was just lazy...She still is...


----------



## leeanne

anita665 said:


> I think it's important not to over do it because you'll get tired easily and can pull muscles and ligaments easier than you could before but there is no other reason why you can't lift anything. It doesn't hurt or even affect your baby.
> 
> I knew someone who was WAY over the top when she got pregnant. I worked in a pet shop and she'd refuse to even lift boxes of hamster bedding (the soft, fluffy cotton wool kind) and she wouldn't reach up to get things down from shelves because she thought stretching up would strangle the baby. She wouldn't scoop up and weigh dried animal food either because the scoop was too heavy!! She also wouldn't sell rabbits incase they kicked her in the stomach when she picked them up. TBH she was increadibly lazy and just used pregnancy as an excuse.

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Now that attitude is a bit over-the-top! Some people really take the advice of no lifting to heart.


----------



## Lauz_1601

lol i think some people do use it as an exscuse for being lazy! The only thing that I wont lift at work is the plant pots we have to bring in at the end of the night, they are really heavy and as I often get back pain I dont want to pull anything and make it worse, other than that I have carried on as normal, I am a waitress so invloves lots of carrying lifting and running about on my feet all night. Like someone said i think its what your body is already used to, but I wouldn't put any extra strain on your body.


----------



## pocahontas35

I have not changed the way I do things either. I am pretty strong (after lifting kids for years!), and don't seem to even notice a difference yet. I guess if you aren't used to doing much, you shouldn't lift things, but if you have kids, you really are pretty used to lifting.:hi:


----------



## cparks1

This is my first pregnancy and I still do the things I did before. I'll go grocery shopping and instead of making multiple trips to the car, I'll pile all the sacks on my arms and carry them in at one time. A lot of the time I am pretty weighed down and by the time I put all of the sacks down, my arms are burning like I just did a work out, lol!!! I was moving a light night stand the other day and my hubby yelled and said, "you better not be lifting that". I know I need to be careful, but I'm pregnant not incapable. I know my limitations and I would never do anything to jepordize the baby.

I say, if your body is used to it, then it should be okay, just know your limitations and don't over do anything. If you are going too far, your body will let you know (or baby will).


----------



## lifeguard

I really think it's a matter of knowing your own limits & not pushing them during pregnancy. I was working out hard with weights beforehand - I'm still lifting but I'm not pushing myself now.


----------



## Tilly

I moved a wardrobe when I was pregnant, it hurt for days.. I felt so bad. You need to be so careful. My boyfriend and mum used to tell me off for carrying even 1 bag lol.


----------



## tj1980

Think its because when you lift heavy things you use your abdominal muscles and core strength. So lifting heavy objects may put a strain on baby


----------

